# Florida Panhandle Newbie



## SpectreAC130H (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey all, just wanted to say thanks for all the great info here on AT.

You guys helped me make a decision on my new hunting bow, and i couldnt be happier.

Now shooting a Bowtech Admiral,Carolina WB,G2 ME Optix,Maxima hunter 250.
Fast forgiving and dead silent.
Going up to Kansas in Nov hopefully to smack a big 170 White tail.

Thanks again

Greg


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Greg. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## SpectreAC130H (Jul 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Appreciate the good will and look forward to talking to ya all!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## terry72 (May 19, 2008)

:welcome:


----------

